# Allowable expenses against self assessed income tax



## lockster (12 Sep 2013)

I am a PAYE worker, but will earn approx €6k in non-PAYE income. I want to declare this on the Form 12 under non PAYE income. I want to ensure that I capture all relevant expenses that relate to the income to ensure that my tax bill in relation to the income is accurate and that I am not overpaying income.

I will generate expenses from travel, phone costs, internet use, electricity? etc. As i am not actually self employed, I wonder could someone provide me with a list of allowable expenses, or a link to such information. I have heard, for example, that petrol is not allowable although diesel is - how bizarre.

Any guidance would be very much appreciated.

Also, although I will receive the income in one lump sum, the expenses in relation to running the project will run across 2 tax years- again any advice on how this should be declared would be welcome


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Sep 2013)

The title of your post is too vague. Please   it in line with the Posting Guidelines. 

Please read the  before posting again on Askaboutmoney.

Responses to posts with vague or meaningless titles are removed.

If the title is not edited within a reasonable time, the post will be deleted.

Brendan
Administrator


----------



## Joe_90 (12 Sep 2013)

[broken link removed]

Whomever told you that petrol was not deductible is either very confused or talking about the recoverability of VAT.

If you are taking advice from people who don't know what they are talking about maybe an appointment with accountant would be money well spent in the longer run.


----------



## Steven Barrett (13 Sep 2013)

The Revenue will look at whether the expenses incurred are wholly and exclusive for the trade. 

When it comes to "wholly" the definition says that the whole amount of the expense should be for the trade. In practice, if it is possible to distinguish between business and private expenses, the Revenue will permit the business element to be deductible. 

This may occur if you work from home and you claim a portion of the electricity, phone bill as a business expense. I'm not sure about if you work from home if you charge your business rent, you will need tax advice on that. 

Re mileage, you can claim up to 59.07c per km dependent on the size of your car. 

On electricity and internet use, I take it this is used doing your job in your home? In that case, you can claim a portion. Any capital expenditure is also deductible. 

Your return seems pretty straightforward. You can get a return done for €250-€400. I know loads of tax consultants you can help.

Steven
steven@bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## Joe_90 (13 Sep 2013)

SBarrett said:


> Re mileage, you can claim up to 59.07c per km dependent on the size of your car.



The OP has stated that they have Non PAYE income that they want to declare.

Any reference to mileage based on kms is not correct. Motor expenses for a self employed person is based on expenses incurred with a personal add back.

As has been discussed at length motor expenses may not be allowed if the OP is in certain sectors.


----------



## T McGibney (13 Sep 2013)

> Re mileage, you can claim up to 59.07c per km dependent on the size of your car.



???
Sole traders can never, ever claim mileage


----------



## Steven Barrett (13 Sep 2013)

Joe_90 said:


> The OP has stated that they have Non PAYE income that they want to declare.
> 
> Any reference to mileage based on kms is not correct. Motor expenses for a self employed person is based on expenses incurred with a personal add back.
> 
> As has been discussed at length motor expenses may not be allowed if the OP is in certain sectors.





T McGibney said:


> ???
> Sole traders can never, ever claim mileage



I didn't know that! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Joe_90 (13 Sep 2013)

Yea learn something new everyday.


----------



## Steven Barrett (13 Sep 2013)

No need to be a smart This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language.


----------



## Joe_90 (13 Sep 2013)

Not really sure why you would post a comment like the.  
You gave advice that is factually incorrect.  When two posters pointed out that you were incorrect you accepted your error and thanked them. 
I acknowledged your thanks, anything further that you have read into it is your own concern.


----------



## Luternau (14 Sep 2013)

SBarrett said:


> No need to be a smart This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language.



I don't think anyone was being smart and that comment was not very professional. I see you did not put your email address on the above. Wise!!!

From your own website:

"Before setting up Bluewater Financial Planning, I worked as a Financial Adviser for 13 years, working with two of the Big 4 accountancy practices as well as two smaller firms...."

Therefore, you should know the importance of giving good advice-and certainly not wrong advice!


----------

